# Genie 0x0725, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs, version 0x0725

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206468-genie-0x0725/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Re-posted here with modifications from earlier thread (now locked) to continue discussion;

Got 0x0725 on my Genie (HR34) early this morning in the L.A. area;

Most visible change for those who use the AM21(N) is that the Genie's OTA scanning capability has been removed. All received OTA channels are now limited to the same inaccurate and out of date satellite database as on all other previous HR20s, and H/HR2X + AM21 combos. while any off-air channel formally received through scanning, but not in the database (those with "Regular Schedule" as program info. in the guide) have disappeared.   

As for why? ... who knows?

Wow ... true OTA scanning was one of the main advantages of Dish Network's OTA solution prior to the Genies, and now DIRECTV essentially hands this advantage back to them with this??? 

Sorry DIRECTV, but you really suck for this (from everything I can see) "inexplicable" move. :raspberry


----------



## Tygh (May 7, 2006)

Now, if they could just create a STOP button......


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Got to echo the disappointment that the AM21/AM21N/OTA scanning has been removed from the Genie's. :crying:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm also disappointed they did away with OTA scanning and STILL waiting on a stop button...


----------



## hclarkjr (Feb 18, 2012)

i got it this morning also for my HR44-500, have not noticed anything different


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Most people really won't notice a difference, unless they use TV Apps or an AM21.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

While I understand there are times Directv choses not to invest in OTA features I am perplexed that they extended time and energy to remove a useful feature.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Where the TVapps Store? How can I get *Flickr* back? I use _*Flickr*_ to store my _Series Manager_ across my MRV. network.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

RAD said:


> Got to echo the disappointment that the AM21/AM21N/OTA scanning has been removed from the Genie's. :crying:


 +1


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Since San Francisco Bay Area is getting more and more OTA channels like, RTV, Gettv , and NHK. These were listed as "regular channels" but at least they were availble.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> Where the TVapps Store? How can I get *Flickr* back? I use _*Flickr*_ to store my _Series Manager_ across my MRV. network.


App store functionality is temporarily disabled, as is flickr.


----------



## hancox (Jun 23, 2004)

> Updated and Improved:
> OTA Scanning removed for AM21 Users (now relies on the same table used for Hx2x)


"updated and improved?" seriously?



> While I understand there are times Directv choses not to invest in OTA features I am perplexed that they extended time and energy to remove a useful feature.


Right on. Good to see they're hard at working fixing a design flaw in the HR series since day 1. Oops.


----------



## boxermansr (Jul 17, 2013)

I got this update this morning, and now whenever I scroll on the guide, or the settings (anywhere where I use a menu pretty much) there's a considerable amount of garbled either text or the screen/picture just looks really jacked up. I've also had it where if I've tried to scroll an hour or so ahead on the guide, it goes crazy and goes like 2 days ahead, but the screen/picture is all garbled and illegible.

As for the tv apps, I just rebooted (hoping that it'd fix the garbled guide/menu issue; which it did not) and tv apps again works.

Anyone else with the guide/scrolling issue?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Give it another full 24 hours. 

And welcome to the forum!


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm also disappointed they did away with OTA scanning and STILL waiting on a stop button...


 The problem with Directv tech support they have no clue on that feature is gone. They said something like the upgrade was to fixed a caller ID and HDMI issue? I never had an issue. Anyone else?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> App store functionality is temporarily disabled, as is flickr.


 Also what happen to the option on selecting one favorite sport team? Will that be fix?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

hancox said:


> "updated and improved?" seriously?
> 
> Right on. Good to see they're hard at working fixing a design flaw in the HR series since day 1. Oops.


FWIW;

E-mailed The Office of the President (or Ellen Filipiak's group) today about the removal of the Genie's OTA scanning feature. Just received a phone call from them and after some effort trying to explain and clarify the usual confusion in layman terms like how the AM21 works, how the channels it receives differs from the satellite delivered ones, what the satellite downloadable off-air database is, what OTA scanning is about, etc. she (nice lady though) will check with engineering and get back to me in 5-7 days.

I'll post the answer when I get it for those interested.

Not that I really expect anything useful to come of this of course.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

As for HDMI issues, this update does not fix the incompatibility of my Samsung D series plasma and Denon receiver with 1080p on the HR34. Considering these all worked fine on my old HR21, I'd say this release doesn't fix at least one HDMI issue.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you're watching that much 1080p material that this is truly an issue for you, bypass the AVR for video.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Apps are slow to load and responding to remote commands on C41 clients at Mom's house. (HR44-700)


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

HoTat2 said:


> FWIW;
> 
> E-mailed The Office of the President (or Ellen Filipiak's group) today about the removal of the Genie's OTA scanning feature. Just received a phone call from them and after some effort trying to explain and clarify the usual confusion in layman terms like how the AM21 works, how the channels it receives differs from the satellite delivered ones, what the satellite downloadable off-air database is, what OTA scanning is about, etc. she (nice lady though) will check with engineering and get back to me in 5-7 days.
> 
> ...


 I for one would like to see D*tv answer. I have a gut feeling that 95% of Directv employees don't even know what an AM21 is? I did a TV reset scan last night and I now have 93 OTA channels available to me via the TV set. The worst case signal is 80%.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

boxermansr said:


> I got this update this morning, and now whenever I scroll on the guide, or the settings (anywhere where I use a menu pretty much) there's a considerable amount of garbled either text or the screen/picture just looks really jacked up. I've also had it where if I've tried to scroll an hour or so ahead on the guide, it goes crazy and goes like 2 days ahead, but the screen/picture is all garbled and illegible.
> 
> As for the tv apps, I just rebooted (hoping that it'd fix the garbled guide/menu issue; which it did not) and tv apps again works.
> 
> Anyone else with the guide/scrolling issue?


I have the same issue with the guide scrolling being "jittery" and jumping beyond what I wanted.

New apps work -but don't like them. Not nearly as handy (no custominzing sports teams) and have to go at least 1 level deep just to get the temperature.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

dod1450 said:


> The problem with Directv tech support they have no clue on that feature is gone. They said something like the upgrade was to fixed a caller ID and HDMI issue? I never had an issue. Anyone else?


I did have caller ID issues and that seems fixed - but why break the AM21 scanning???


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've not seen any explanation for scanning being broken. 

But I do love the new TV apps. The old ones were ugly and useless to me. Mileage varies!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I've not seen any explanation for scanning being broken.
> 
> But I do love the new TV apps. The old ones were ugly and useless to me. Mileage varies!


I don't think it's broken, I think they took it away on purpose.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, I can't disagree with that, as I have no inside info. on that. But what might be the reason(s) for so doing? Does the scanning take place in the unit, or the DVR?


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

Laxguy said:


> Well, I can't disagree with that, as I have no inside info. on that. But what might be the reason(s) for so doing? Does the scanning take place in the unit, or the DVR?


The official release notes state:

New features

HD TVApps
Updated and Improved:

OTA Scanning removed for AM21 Users (now relies on the same table used for Hx2x)

Not sure how removing a perfectly good feature is and improvement!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jacinkcmo said:


> The official release notes state:
> 
> New features
> 
> ...


Yes, that point has been made several times!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Well, I can't disagree with that, as I have no inside info. on that. But what might be the reason(s) for so doing? Does the scanning take place in the unit, or the DVR?


I still have to think it was causing some issues somewhere.

I hold out hope that when they turn off the old guide data they will go back and add in all the missing over the air guide data and channels.

I only think this because of comments made abut adding over the air back into their receivers as a way to combat rising over the air fees thee paying out that was mentioned a few months ago.

However, I think aero may have begun to poke a lot of holes in all this carriage fees for over the air stations.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmmm. The holes that may be punched in the Aero case(s?) may go either way....


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

New apps is nice, but the fonts are kinda small for me......


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

How far away are you sitting and what TV (size and type)?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> How far away are you sitting and what TV (size and type)?


42" LCD, 8-11'. If that matters. The fonts on the "original" ScoreGuide are just fine, but these new HD App scores are smaller.....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Hmmmm. The holes that may be punched in the Aero case(s?) may go either way....


No, I mean if Aero wins out, then every provider will be able to get around having contracts with ota providers and not need consent by the time they are done. Sat companies may have the hardest time, because it evidently will also hinge somewhat on specific delivery process, maybe. But its a start to destroying this whole ridiculous concept of having to pay for free ota tv. It should have been banned by congress years ago, when they gave them billions of dollars of bandwidth.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> 42" LCD, 8-11'. If that matters. The fonts on the "original" ScoreGuide are just fine, but these new HD App scores are smaller.....


It matters greatly.

Yes, they are smaller, but are perfectly legible. I sit about that distance from a 58" plasma, and have had glasses for a very long time. I read it with no strain or discomfort.

So, you're either too far away from the set, your set needs adjusting or replacing, or your vision isn't corrected properly.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It matters greatly.
> 
> Yes,* they are smaller*, but are perfectly legible. I sit about that distance from a 58" plasma, and have had glasses for a very long time. I read it with no strain or discomfort.
> 
> So, you're either too far away from the set, your set needs adjusting or replacing, or your vision isn't corrected properly.


I'm not buying a new TV! :hurah: ...........Your statement even implies they are smaller. Why not bump them up 2 font sizes, simple solution.....I'm not going to lose sleep over this....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> I'm not buying a new TV! :hurah: ...........Your statement even implies they are smaller. Why not bump them up 2 font sizes, simple solution.....I'm not going to lose sleep over this....


 Nor I! Yes, they are smaller, but clearer by a large margin. 
You might be more comfortable moving a few feet closer.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I would rather use the original TV Apps from the HR2x, the fonts are too small when I'm watching on a 50 inch plasma, and a bit confusing with all that small text with blue surroundings, the weather app is not so bad, but IMHO they should work on other fixes instead of the TV Apps, and even though I don't use a AM21 they should of never removed the OTA scanning.


----------



## mabellboi (Sep 16, 2007)

Anyone know if the freezing issue, during playback, is/was resolved with this update?


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

My HR44 froze last night. So I guess the problem remains.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> My HR44 froze last night. So I guess the problem remains.


That's not good news


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

MartyS said:


> That's not good news


Understand that the freeze is easily corrected by pressing rew then play the DVR is not locked up, which would require a reboot to correct. It only occurred once and did not effect the enjoyment of the recorded show.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

ticmxman said:


> Understand that the freeze is easily corrected by pressing rew then play the DVR is not locked up, which would require a reboot to correct. It only occurred once and did not effect the enjoyment of the recorded show.


The freeze I seem to have at least once a week is while in the guide, all funcionality simply stops - the program I'm watching continues in the small inset screen, but no button pushes have any effect - I can't exit the guide or make anything else happen - a reset seems to be the only "fix".


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

NR4P said:


> While I understand there are times Directv choses not to invest in OTA features I am perplexed that they extended time and energy to remove a useful feature.


The definition of Perplexed and DTV are in the same category. No difference on my end, same old BS they just wont address. live buffers failing, etc , etc ,etc... this must just be a huge joke at the water cooler.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Buffers are 20th C. ideas. Use Record if you care about what you watch.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> Buffers are 20th C. ideas. Use Record if you care about what you watch.


Excuse me....no offense, I get up to answer the phone and pause, come back it wont play...if I get up to take a leak, come back it wont resume... Perhaps my buffer term is misplaced, but is it to much to ask for a unit to perform as its intended?... I understand the apparent love some have for this unit, I get it.... but the issues it has is insane and what we get is stuff taken away, no fixes and at times things get worse when stated otherwise. Im sorry i pay allot of money for this service and its not to much to expect the value I am told I will get to actual work as it should.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're quite right; that's a use of the buffer that positively should work. Not that this makes it right, but if you record, does the same thing happen? A possible work around till you can get that unit replaced. (You're not 98% full or anything are you?)


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> You're quite right; that's a use of the buffer that positively should work. Not that this makes it right, but if you record, does the same thing happen? A possible work around till you can get that unit replaced. (You're not 98% full or anything are you?)


No under 20%, not much on there at at all as i try to keep the load down. I understand your point on recording and beleive me i do most of the time. But to record every show is just not always feasable. For instance, i have guests over, or the family to watch a game, or a show that comes on out of the blue. Someone has to get up, I pause it and they come back and 20 minutes is lost. or any type of scenario that causes this. I shouldn't have to "Record" something everytime to avoid this issue. Sure it's a workaround, but i or any subscriber shouldn't have to jump through hoops to avoid a situation that they just won't fix or address or for that matter even admit is an issue.

Very frustrating.... maybe the next patch

EDIT, just happened.. Wife just say down, began to watch the show wipe-out, paused it as she wanted me to see a part of it. came in here as i was writing this, got up when done, sat down she pressed play and it wouldnt start, tried to rewind it, wouldnt move... wouldnt forward... as always, we had to change the chanels then go back.. all lost. Damn this is ridiculous. This is the 2nd HR34 this year.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Something else about the new TV Apps sports app, the game times for MLB seem to be all Pacific time zone. I live in the Mountain time zone. My HR44 is showing the correct time for me, recordings are fine, so it must be something involving this new app. I do wish we had the "Favorite Team" selection and Email checker app that we had before. Maybe they will come later.....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

bnwrx said:


> Something else about the new TV Apps sports app, the game times for *MLB seem to be all Pacific time zone*. I live in the Mountain time zone. My HR44 is showing the correct time for me, recordings are fine, so it must be something involving this new app. I do wish we had the "Favorite Team" selection and Email checker app that we had before. Maybe they will come later.....


I'm Eastern and they looks Central to me.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> If you're watching that much 1080p material that this is truly an issue for you, bypass the AVR for video.


Or I could buy a new TV set and AVR?

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I presume that's sardonic. Is it? I.a.e., there's almost no 1080p content via DIRECTV or any other provider, unless it's PPV and even there, the offerings are sparse.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Had a long converstaion with DTV tonight. They acknowledge all the issues everyone has been reporting. They claim they are feverishly working on them all and to expect an update soon to address them. I mentioned I heard all of this before and time is running out as far as im concerned. I must say it was a good convo tonight with a tech guy, who basicaly told me not to even bother with disk checks etc, as this issue, rather all of the issues i am having will continue until patch and there scanning reports, tests etc will show nothing. Long story short, I ended up getting, which they initiated is what i call "shut up and deal with it" rebates. I wont get into details on what that is, rather i just wanted to post this here as they are aware this latest update even made some issues worse. I explained when he said that, the last 2 days have been actualy the worst yet.. they are fully aware of this.

So all our issues are fact, he named some out I didnt even know about, it was that kind of candid conversation we had. Definetly as stated and I told him, "your one of the good guys that say it like it is wihout blowing smoke up our rears". We even talked about the forums here also and how he is a big fan.

Just wanted to share as hopefully we will get some good news soon via an update.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Got home from vacation to discover several problems that I didn't have before I left. 

- So far, two "series" recorded programs displayed a message saying that they were only partial recordings (had to delete and set up alternate recordings)

- Response to RC71 remote button presses is sluggish, and sometimes non-existent (will not resume play after a FF; just keeps fast forwarding)

Checked for a software update, and saw one on 7/17. Of course, this is the reason for the new problems! Will try doing a reset to see if it helps.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

vbush said:


> Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


Nope.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

vbush said:


> Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


Though not as important as losing a network affiliate like you have, especially if not carried by the satellite, the removal of OTA scanning from the Genie took out two of my favorite OTA sub-channels.

KTLA 5-3 "This TV" and Fox's new "MOVIES!" channel on the Fox O&O KCOP 13-3.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

vbush said:


> Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


Call DirecTV and demand a credit for removing OTA locals you once receive. A few hundred of these will get their attention.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

vbush said:


> Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


 I agree with this one. I am also experiancing HDMI cut outs. Every so offen both audio and picture goes black. Then they return. Never had this problem before.

Also I missed the app where I can keep track of my favorite sport team.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

vbush said:


> Anyway to roll back to previous version? Removing OTA scanning has removed my local Fox affiliate.


It removed the main Fox, not a subchannel? You should be getting it over satellite, or were you using it as a rain fade backup?

But as RAD says, really no way of going back, or of avoiding an update.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> It removed the main Fox, not a subchannel? You should be getting it over satellite, or were you using it as a rain fade backup?
> 
> But as RAD says, really no way of going back, or of avoiding an update.


It is a low power digital station that serves the southern part of my DMA. I get the primary Fox for the DMA on DTV, but we get a lot of thunderstorms in east Texas and it is nice to have it as a back-up. Mainly, why would you take away a feature?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

vbush said:


> It is a low power digital station that serves the southern part of my DMA. I get the primary Fox for the DMA on DTV, but we get a lot of thunderstorms in east Texas and it is nice to have it as a back-up. Mainly, why would you take away a feature?


While certainly disgusted with DIRECTV's removal of OTA scanning on the Genie, I can still see them offering the typical excuse on this.

It was never an "officially" stated "feature" and therefore subject to change or removal at any time. This is why I personally won't become over reliant on other "unofficial features" such as the Genie's internal CCK or something which could suddenly be removed by a FW update at any time as well.

But anyway, I see in the TPN maps your Fox outlet, KFXK-51, has an SD version as well on 119. Since your SD locals are on 119 and thus your installation should have included a SL-5 LNBF, they should fair better during heavy thunderstorms. So you might try them as a temporary workaround for those periods.


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

Now it is just froze (completely locked up) in the middle of live ESPN. Had to do reset. Do they test these software updates before they push them out? I was not having any problems until the new software.

It rebooted and played again for about 10 seconds and froze again. After resetting for the second time it is playing again.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

vbush said:


> Do they test these software updates before they push them out?


if so you would think we would have FAR less issues than we do.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Oh well;

Just got another callback from the rep. at DIRECTV's Office of the President (Ellen Filipiak's group) on the issue of removal of the Genie's OTA scanning capability in this FW update.

She contacted engineering and they state that the OTA scanning was never intended to be included as a feature of the Genie to begin with, and was serendipitous.

It was therefore removed at their discretion for reasons they didn't specify..

They also said they felt safe doing it due to lack of interest since both the AM21's usage today is very low as most markets are covered pretty thoroughly by their locals through the satellite, and this OTA scanning capability was little known or understood by almost all subscribers anyhow.

She then concluded at the end that its gone and don't look for it to return and if you want those secondary sub-channels you have to get them from an OTA ATSC tuner on your TV or something.

Though she did make a note that this was a feature one of our subscribers would like.

Yeah right, nice lady but still a major "yuck" ... :barf: to DIRECTV STB Engineering for this.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Some of the channels I get on the AM21 are my favorites. Old Episodes of the 60s drama Combat on METV 2-2 in Atlanta are a recent nostalgic attraction. 
But I need a little clarification as to what the update took away.
1. My ota channels currently still show up in the guide on my HR44. The set up menu still shows a ota scan for channels option. What did they remove? 
2. If you cannot scan for channels on a HR44-34 & AM21 can you move the AM21 and pair it up with a HR21-24 record the shows you like and then watch them on any networked client?


----------



## vbush (Aug 22, 2006)

ticmxman said:


> Some of the channels I get on the AM21 are my favorites. Old Episodes of the 60s drama Combat on METV 2-2 in Atlanta are a recent nostalgic attraction.
> But I need a little clarification as to what the update took away.
> 1. My ota channels currently still show up in the guide on my HR44. The set up menu still shows a ota scan for channels option. What did they remove?
> 
> ...


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

ticmxman said:


> Some of the channels I get on the AM21 are my favorites. Old Episodes of the 60s drama Combat on METV 2-2 in Atlanta are a recent nostalgic attraction.
> But I need a little clarification as to what the update took away.
> 1. My ota channels currently still show up in the guide on my HR44. The set up menu still shows a ota scan for channels option. What did they remove?
> 2. If you cannot scan for channels on a HR44-34 & AM21 can you move the AM21 and pair it up with a HR21-24 record the shows you like and then watch them on any networked client?


1) The receivers prior to the Genies, either the HR20 or other H/HR models with the AM21, never truly scanned off-air for local ATSC channels. But instead relied on a database downloaded from the satellite containing the channels in each market and how to tune to them. The problem is this database is inaccurate many times and also out of date as DIRECTV no longer updates it with the latest local channel changes in each market. So if a channel is not in the database or the mapping for it wrong in it, then you cannot receive them.

The Genies however had a capability to help alleviate this major design drawback, by actively scanning off air and listing channels not included in the database. Though they wouldn't have guide information for them, they were nevertheless tunable. DIRECTV has now removed this capability from the Genies rendering them no better now than all other receivers in being totally subjected to the flawed database for local channel listings.

2) No, the Genies and all other receivers work identically now in this area.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If you scan OTA channels on your TV, can you manually add, say channel 232-1?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> If you scan OTA channels on your TV, can you manually add, say channel 232-1?


What do you mean?

ATSC tuner OTA channel scans only list discovered channels between 2-69.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

1) The receivers prior to the Genies, either the HR20 or other H/HR models with the AM21, never truly scanned off-air for local ATSC channels. But instead relied on a database downloaded from the satellite containing the channels in each market and how to tune to them. The problem is this database is inaccurate many times and also out of date as DIRECTV no longer updates it with the latest local channel changes in each market. So if a channel is not in the database or the mapping for it wrong in it, then you cannot receive them.

The Genies however had a capability to help alleviate this major design drawback, by actively scanning off air and listing channels not included in the database. Though they wouldn't have guide information for them, they were nevertheless tunable. DIRECTV has now removed this capability from the Genies rendering them no better now than all other receivers in being totally subjected to the flawed database for local channel listings.

2) No, the Genies and all other receivers work identically now in this area.


Thanks for the info, I understand the issue now.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

So in this market (Kansas City), only some of the subchannels are in the DTV database. I can watch the others via the TV's tuner, but that doesn't allow me to record them.

It seems like removing this capability (inadvertantly there or not) without keeping the database current was just ignorant. As has been stated, most DTV employees have no idea what the AM21 is (my HR44 installer wanted to remove it), so why do they still sell it?


----------



## avonabudget (Aug 2, 2008)

RAD said:


> Got to echo the disappointment that the AM21/AM21N/OTA scanning has been removed from the Genie's. :crying:


I do not yet have this latest version on my HR34. Just had my Genie installed this weekend on an upgrade and I noticed that the connected AM21N picked up so many more OTA channels via scan than my HR24 and HR21.

Very disappointing indeed to hear they are doing away with the scanning feature. :down:


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

_Thanks Directv for removing something that worked (ALMOST) perfect.... So what the guide data didnt work. This is one of the reasons why I didnt leave Directv. Love the ota built right in the guide. Have a funny feeling since all the customer service is clueless to ota there going to remove ALL_
_If thats the case I'm outta here when contract is up. Than I will loose the blackout headace on the sports too. Cable people get to watch games and I dont.... (Comcast sports net Philly)_


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

dod1450 said:


> I agree with this one. I am also experiancing HDMI cut outs. Every so offen both audio and picture goes black. Then they return. Never had this problem before.
> 
> Also I missed the app where I can keep track of my favorite sport team.


 An update. I now have a case manager from Directv to work on why the HDMI is cutting out. Last night they had me up load the log files from my HR-34. Took about 15 minutes to upload. I was unaware that there was an option send the linux /var/log files to Directv Engineers?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

avonabudget said:


> I do not yet have this latest version on my HR34. Just had my Genie installed this weekend on an upgrade and I noticed that the connected AM21N picked up so many more OTA channels via scan than my HR24 and HR21.
> 
> Very disappointing indeed to hear they are doing away with the scanning feature. :down:


 Sorry to hear that you will losing the OTA scan. I am wondering how many folks are calling in to Directv to register thier complaint? If you have not call, please do.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

dod1450 said:


> An update. I now have a case manager from Directv to work on why the HDMI is cutting out. Last night they had me up load the log files from my HR-34. Took about 15 minutes to upload. I was unaware that there was an option send the linux /var/log files to Directv Engineers?


Interestingly enough mine started doing this late last week. I'm not sure if I'm on the latest NR or still x06db but I had to pull my Monoprice HDMI switcher out of the loop because the problem got so severe. It hasn't done it since so I am unsure if it's the HR34 or the switcher. Aside from the HDMI blackouts I was getting green picture with no sound as well. Channel change would fix it (Native is enabled). Keep us posted!


----------



## gator5000e (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to say the 725 update on my HR44 has been great. My picture issues are gone, colors look better and the Dolby Digital issues seem corrected (DD wasn't being picked up by the box without lots of switching and powering off). I thought it was my receiver but know I believe it was the firmware causing the issues.


----------



## sjh4915 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have an odd issue that just appeared after the 0x0725 update. Now my Genie (hr44-700) automatically begins recording the current show that I am watching.
At first I thought it was a remote issue - but I took the batteries out of the remote and after about 20 minutes, Genie started recording the show I was watching. Then after 20 more minutes it began recording the entire series of the show.

It asks as if someone is pressing the "R" button and then pressing it again. Did not have this issue before Thursday, now it does it about every 20 minutes.

I have done the RBR with no help...

Ideas?


----------



## steelerfanmike (Jun 18, 2007)

like I asked before, Why can't Directv just add all the sub channels to there lineup??

This Network
BounceTV
RetroTV
MeTV
AntennaTV
Cozi
Movies!
Accu weather channel


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

steelerfanmike said:


> like I asked before, Why can't Directv just add all the sub channels to there lineup??
> 
> This Network
> BounceTV
> ...


Yeah ...

And since they are all SD channels its not like it would take a lot of satellite bandwidth to do it.

I don't know, ... I think someone posted once that its a contractual thing for those channels limiting them only to local markets and not national feeds. But that explanation never made much sense to me. :mellow:


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Multiple HR44 freezes 8+ while viewing HBO on demand view now. This is the first time the problem interfered with viewing. Comcast Internet speed was over 20 at this time. 

Will a reset help this issue?


----------



## PMA (Jul 20, 2002)

Hello all,

I went through this entire thread and saw a couple of references to HDMI outs. I recently upgraded to Genie and just downloaded a 1080p movie to watch this past weekend. Downloaded on Friday and didn't watch until Sunday. When launching the movie, the screen went black and my TV (Samsung) seemed to lose connection to the feed from the Genie and AVR (Denon 3808ci). TV said something like "No Input Signal" or whatever it displays when no signal is getting to it. About 30 seconds to a minute after launching the movie, it suddenly appeared on the TV. Ran fine and when finished, I hit the delete button and screen went black again wit the "No Input Signal" message again. I waited for about 2-3 minutes and nothing. Had to turn off the TV and Genie and back on to reestablish the connection. Is this what people are referring to as HDMI outs? If so, is this a bug with 1080p content or something else?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

sjh4915 said:


> I have an odd issue that just appeared after the 0x0725 update. Now my Genie (hr44-700) automatically begins recording the current show that I am watching.
> At first I thought it was a remote issue - but I took the batteries out of the remote and after about 20 minutes, Genie started recording the show I was watching. Then after 20 more minutes it began recording the entire series of the show.
> 
> It asks as if someone is pressing the "R" button and then pressing it again. Did not have this issue before Thursday, now it does it about every 20 minutes.
> ...


What's your _*Search & Browse/TV Shows/Genie Settings*_?


----------



## breeman9 (Jul 23, 2013)

With a Genie Mini, can you attach it to an analog TV? If so what do you need?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

breeman9 said:


> With a Genie Mini, can you attach it to an analog TV? If so what do you need?


Yes;

With a 10 pin to composite adapter cable such as here;
http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Dtv-Pin-Composite-Only/dp/B00BDXBBJ2

Or for component here;
http://www.amazon.com/Directv-H25-Component-Video-Cable/dp/B006R9O2PC

Even though the cables are listed for the C31 and H25 on Amazon, they are in fact compatible with all three C31, 41, and H25.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

PMA said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I went through this entire thread and saw a couple of references to HDMI outs. I recently upgraded to Genie and just downloaded a 1080p movie to watch this past weekend. Downloaded on Friday and didn't watch until Sunday. When launching the movie, the screen went black and my TV (Samsung) seemed to lose connection to the feed from the Genie and AVR (Denon 3808ci). TV said something like "No Input Signal" or whatever it displays when no signal is getting to it. About 30 seconds to a minute after launching the movie, it suddenly appeared on the TV. Ran fine and when finished, I hit the delete button and screen went black again wit the "No Input Signal" message again. I waited for about 2-3 minutes and nothing. Had to turn off the TV and Genie and back on to reestablish the connection. Is this what people are referring to as HDMI outs? If so, is this a bug with 1080p content or something else?


Certainly sounds similar, however my blackouts usually only last a couple of seconds or less. It doesn't last long enough for me to see "no input signal" on my TV. It also doesn't only occur when starting and stopping a recording or on-demand content. It will happen randomly while watching a live show.

It hasn't happened to me since I pulled my monoprice HDMI switch out of the mix so I suspect that just went bad, but I'm going to try it out on the next few genie upgrades before I am convinced it gave up the ghost.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Issue: Caller ID Ghost call.

My 2-day-old HR44-700 is having an odd Caller ID issue. When the phone is in use, every few minutes it flashes "Caller ID - Caller Unavailible". I can confirm there's no 2nd call coming in. Caller ID worked fine with the same jack when it was going into my older HR24. Not only that, but I don't even think my local caller ID service indicates when there's a second call coming in.

Apparently others have the same issue.


----------



## mkdtv21 (May 27, 2007)

Could someone post a screen shot of the new HD apps.


----------



## gully_foyle (Jan 18, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Oh well;
> 
> Just got another callback from the rep. at DIRECTV's Office of the President (Ellen Filipiak's group) on the issue of removal of the Genie's OTA scanning capability in this FW update.
> 
> She contacted engineering and they state that the OTA scanning was never intended to be included as a feature of the Genie to begin with, and was serendipitous.


Right. Something that was only on this device in this fashion was there by sheer accident. Must have programmed itself.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

gully_foyle said:


> Right. Something that was only on this device in this fashion was there by sheer accident. Must have programmed itself.


The old H20 also has/had the scanning function


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

peds48 said:


> The old H20 also has/had the scanning function


I just noticed a software update pushed out to the H20 a couple days ago, and while I haven't noticed any changes it is possible they disabled the scanning functionality so all receivers are 'equal'. So unless someone can confirm this is still true for an H20 running 0x4239 I wouldn't assume the H20 still scans.

Fortunately for me I only care about the 4 big networks on my H20s (and I have no Genies) but even though it doesn't impact me, I think it is beyond stupid that Directv would remove this from the Genie and call it an "enhancement". Every TV set with an ATSC tuner is able to do a channel scan, there's no reason in the world why Directv should not permit this. If they think it will cause problems or confusion make it some sort of hidden option so it is at least possible to do, and tell people that the capability is totally unsupported by Directv.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I guess we all need to start callin and complaining about it. It does seen ridiculous. I need to call sometime this week about something else and ill mention it then.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I guess we all need to start callin and complaining about it. It does seen ridiculous. I need to call sometime this week about something else and ill mention it then.


We should also all email Ellen.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> We should also all email Ellen.


 Do you have Ellen email address?


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

dod1450 said:


> An update. I now have a case manager from Directv to work on why the HDMI is cutting out. Last night they had me up load the log files from my HR-34. Took about 15 minutes to upload. I was unaware that there was an option send the linux /var/log files to Directv Engineers?


 Here is another update. My case manager from direction of engineering group, suggested that I try to use the rgb composite. I had switch to composite from hdmi and had not seen any problems. I no longer see 1080p video. My case manager also had mentioned that there seems to be more and more case dealing with hdmi handshake issue.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

dod1450 said:


> Here is another update. My case manager from direction of engineering group, suggested that I try to use the rgb composite. I had switch to composite from hdmi and had not seen any problems. I no longer see 1080p video. My case manager also had mentioned that there seems to be more and more case dealing with hdmi handshake issue.


FYI: Red , Blue and Green for Video is Component.

Correct, the Component video will display 1080i for it highest resolution. If you are not doing PPV movies it is the highest that is broadcast.
I have been running my Samsung and DTV HR23 and now HR24 using the Component hookup ever since they were having lots of HDMI Handshake problems. It never has a problem because it just sends the signal, no communication between the 2 devices.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> FYI: Red , Blue and Green for Video is Component.
> 
> Correct, the Component video will display 1080i for it highest resolution. If you are not doing PPV movies it is the highest that is broadcast.
> I have been running my Samsung and DTV HR23 and now HR24 using the Component hookup ever since they were having lots of HDMI Handshake problem. It never has a problem because it just send the signal, no communication between the 2 devices.


Aren't you also limited to like 480p on HBO and other Premium networks due to the lack of HDCP with analog connections? Kind of defeats the purpose of HD.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> FYI: Red , Blue and Green for Video is Component.
> 
> Correct, the Component video will display 1080i for it highest resolution. If you are not doing PPV movies it is the highest that is broadcast.
> I have been running my Samsung and DTV HR23 and now HR24 using the Component hookup ever since they were having lots of HDMI Handshake problem. It never has a problem because it just send the signal, no communication between the 2 devices.


Also FYI: I don't think the component out on the DIRECTV receivers is even the "RGB," but the "Y/R-Y/B-Y" component standard. 

But I agree about the superiority of component over HDMI in the hassle-free aspect, particularly when you throw in the HDCP encryption requirement for the premium channels which really makes continuous proper HDMI handshaking critical and thus a nightmare.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dod1450 said:


> Do you have Ellen email address?


[email protected]


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> Aren't you also limited to like 480p on HBO and other Premium networks due to the lack of HDCP with analog connections? Kind of defeats the purpose of HD.


No, or at least not yet;

Only on the component outputs of Blu-ray players when playing HD disc material is this restriction enforced to my knowledge.

With DIRECTV receiver component outputs you only lose the ability to receive 1080p/24 Hz programming (currently limited to PPV) which is only allowed over an HDMI connection.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> Aren't you also limited to like 480p on HBO and other Premium networks due to the lack of HDCP with analog connections? Kind of defeats the purpose of HD.


I have never had a problem with the HBO, Showtime, etc. channels.
I run the 720p and 1080i resolutions and Native to ON since some of those premium channels and several others like ESPN are broadcast in 720p.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I have never had a problem with the HBO, Showtime, etc. channels.
> I run the 720p and 1080i resolutions and Native to ON since some of those premium channels and several others like ESPN are broadcast in 720p.


I know I've read of others running into a problem, but it may have been when they were using HDMI and Component (two TVs on one receiver)?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, could be what you're referring to;

Whenever both HDMI and component outputs are used at the same time to two TVs, the receiver will disable the component outputs on an HDCP protected channel like the premiums if the TV connected to the HDMI connection is turned off, thus losing the HDMI handshake.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> I know I've read of others running into a problem, but it may have been when they were using HDMI and Component (two TVs on one receiver)?


You will get the same effect if you have both types of connections from the DTV receiver to ONE TV and try to use the Component Input.
The HDMI does not communicate with the TV since you have chosen the Component Input so the DTV receiver kicks you down to SD mode and you have to press and hold the Exit button on the remote to get back to HD. This is of course once you have unplugged the HDMI on both ends of the cable.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> You will get the same effect if you have both types of connections from the DTV receiver to ONE TV and try to use the Component Input.
> The HDMI does not communicate with the TV since you have chosen the Component Input so the DTV receiver kicks you down to SD mode and you have to press and hold the Exit button on the remote to get back to HD. This is of course once you have unplugged the HDMI on both ends of the cable.


No, the component output will actually black out altogether with only a copy protection message displayed at the bottom of the screen if the HDMI cable is connected at both ends, but the handshake is lost for whatever reason, like when turning off the HDMI connected TV set, or the handshake becomes otherwise improper. Unplugging either or both sides of the HDMI cable will remove this limitation.

The "press exit" feature on the remote has to due with viewing the newer HD GUI over the receiver's s-video or "composite" RCA connectors.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> No, the component output will actually black out altogether with only a copy protection message displayed at the bottom of the screen if the HDMI cable is connected at both ends, but the handshake is lost for whatever reason, like when turning off the HDMI connected TV set, or the handshake becomes otherwise improper. Unplugging either or both sides of the HDMI cable will remove this limitation.
> 
> _*The "press exit" feature on the remote has to due with viewing the newer HD GUI over the receiver's s-video or "composite" RCA connectors. *_


Yep, seems as tho I lumped 2 problems together.
Bottom line is do not have HDMI and Component ran from the DTV receiver to the TV at the same time.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Diagnostic Report 20130726-2CC3
Hr44-700
Audio drops when switching to a buffered tuner.

This week I had my HR24 swapped out for an HR44. I now have an intermittent issue of a 3-5 second audio drop when I switch tuners in DouplePlay or in PIP. It happens a majority of the time, but not always. It only happens when the tuner I switch to has a buffer. i dont have the issue if both buffers are live. It appears I can force the audio back with some trickplay commands, or it may just be popping back in automatically after a few seconds (hard to tell which). The issue doesn't seem to happen on channel changes, just on tuner swaps. The HR44 is using the same HDMI port and cable as my HR24 did, and it worked fine. The HDMI goes through my AVR, a Pioneer VSX-1020-K.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Having multiple freeze issues with one recorded program ("Chopped"). Rewind didn't work. Have to FF to get the recording to continue.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

kram said:


> Having multiple freeze issues with one recorded program ("Chopped"). Rewind didn't work. Have to FF to get the recording to continue.


same.. yet ff wont get me out... DTV "claims" they are aware of this and working on a fix... Can only pray, but i most certainly won't be holding my breath.


----------



## D_Art (Jul 23, 2013)

kram said:


> Having multiple freeze issues with one recorded program ("Chopped"). Rewind didn't work. Have to FF to get the recording to continue.


I'm having a similar issue. Recorded programming will FF, skip and rewind but will not play for more than a fraction of a second. Reseting my HR34 fixes the problem. Has occured twice in about 4 days.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> [email protected]


I believe there is only one "l" in her last name


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

trh said:


> I believe there is only one "l" in her last name


And also an additional "i" in the later part of her name.

Its "Ellen Filipiak"


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trh said:


> I believe there is only one "l" in her last name





HoTat2 said:


> And also an additional "i" in the later part of her name.
> 
> Its "Ellen Filipiak"


At least I got the number of i's right, just not in the right place. lol


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

same.. yet ff wont get me out... DTV "claims" they are aware of this and working on a fix... Can only pray, but i most certainly won't be holding my breath.


Since my original post about freeze issue, it's happening pretty consistently with every single recorded program. But FF still works. Hoping that D* releases a fix soon, because this is just totally unacceptable.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

kram said:


> Since my original post about freeze issue, it's happening pretty consistently with every single recorded program. But FF still works. Hoping that D* releases a fix soon, because this is just totally unacceptable.


I guess this is a very inconsistent freezing issue as after having significant issues on one on demand HBO show last week, I have not had a repeat occurrence.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

itzme said:


> Diagnostic Report 20130726-2CC3
> Hr44-700
> Audio drops when switching to a buffered tuner.
> This week I had my HR24 swapped out for an HR44. I now have an intermittent issue of a 3-5 second audio drop when I switch tuners in DouplePlay or in PIP. It happens a majority of the time, but not always. It only happens when the tuner I switch to has a buffer. i dont have the issue if both buffers are live. It appears I can force the audio back with some trickplay commands, or it may just be popping back in automatically after a few seconds (hard to tell which). The issue doesn't seem to happen on channel changes, just on tuner swaps. The HR44 is using the same HDMI port and cable as my HR24 did, and it worked fine. The HDMI goes through my AVR, a Pioneer VSX-1020-K.


I was wondering if anyone else here has a Pioneer AVR and is having this issue. If so, please note your AVR model number.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Running 0x725 on my HR34. What's up with SCORE GUIDE? The SCORE GUIDE prompt when I tune to a sports channel only appears about 50% of the time. IF and when it does, and when I then press the red button, sometimes I get the good old SCORE GUIDE I'm used to, but sometimes I get a new fangled SCORE GUIDE that look and acts like a Rube Goldberg invention. The horrible new format Score Guide takes 8 full seconds to appear when I press the red button, and then it is difficult and time consuming to navigate through. For example: If a baseball game is being played today and it finishes, the score of the finished game no longer appears on today's schedule like it always does with the old SCORE GUIDE. The final score is shunted over to something like Previous Scores. I can't remember the exact title of the tab. Then you have to scroll through about 8 pages to find the score of the game that just ended 2 minutes ago! Utterly stupid! 

BTW: With 0x725, my HR34 still oftentimes will freeze the picture when I press FFWD. Oftentimes when I use the FFWD setting 4 to get to the end of a video, the KEEP/DELETE prompt won't appear. My HR34 still will not auto-backspace enough when I go from FFWD to PLAY.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jibberyerkibber....what you are seeing is the NEW HD TV Apps look, introduced with this update. I,too, have sometimes seen the new HD TV Apps "linger" after viewing it, then exiting it, then pressing the Red Button Scoregiude. It is intermittent for me though. The old Scoreguide still works for me. It is new and will probably go thru some modifications. Currently for me it does not have the correct start time for upcoming games. The start time listed are for the Pacific TZ, I live inthe Mountain TZ......


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

Freeze problem continues. D* says they fixed the problem on 7/26 without having to push out a software update. On the phone with D* now reporting that the issue still exists.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

If you are still having issues with recording freezes, PLEASE CALL D* AND REPORT IT. They think they fixed the problem, and they need to know that it still exists.

Thanks.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks, bnwrx. I still cannot figure out how to stop getting the Rube Goldberg SCORE GUIDE when I really want the old SCORE GUIDE. About your problem, have you tried checking your Daylight/Standard time setting?


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Thanks, bnwrx. I still cannot figure out how to stop getting the Rube Goldberg SCORE GUIDE when I really want the old SCORE GUIDE. * About your problem, have you tried checking your Daylight/Standard time setting?*


Checked it, my TZ is Mountain and DST is set for auto. Looks like the problem is at DTV's end. I did a check yesterday, I used the "New" ScoreGuide(the HD one) and scheduled recordings from it. All were recorded at the correct time. Go figure....


----------



## flaktastic (Oct 13, 2012)

bnwrx said:


> Checked it, my TZ is Mountain and DST is set for auto. Looks like the problem is at DTV's end. I did a check yesterday, I used the "New" ScoreGuide(the HD one) and scheduled recordings from it. All were recorded at the correct time. Go figure....


Check if your zip code is set correctly. I thought I saw someone mention in this thread that this update set theirs to El Segundo when they received it. Not sure if that would cause this issue.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

I've noticed another issue. Occasionally Closed Captions just stop showing up. Not often but at least once every few days. It takes a reset to bring them back.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Looking at the firmware watcher at http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=HR34-700 I find it interesting that deployment of this release on the HR34 seems to have stopped completely - it hasn't been in the stream for a while. Must be more problematic than we realize?


----------



## D_Art (Jul 23, 2013)

rmmccann said:


> Looking at the firmware watcher at http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=HR34-700 I find it interesting that deployment of this release on the HR34 seems to have stopped completely - it hasn't been in the stream for a while. Must be more problematic than we realize?


If that table is accurate then my HR34/700 was updated to the wrong firmware - I show 0x725 installed on 07/17, which is listed as a HR44 firmware.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

D_Art said:


> If that table is accurate then my HR34/700 was updated to the wrong firmware - I show 0x725 installed on 07/17, which is listed as a HR44 firmware.


HR34 and HR44 get the same software version #.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

rmmccann said:


> Looking at the firmware watcher at http://www.redh.com/dtv/?r=HR34-700 I find it interesting that deployment of this release on the HR34 seems to have stopped completely - it hasn't been in the stream for a while. Must be more problematic than we realize?


Yeah, I notice;

And because of these bugs I really wouldn't mind bailing out of x0725 and return to x06DB which is the NR in the stream now to await a better x0700 series release. I would also get OTA scanning back too .

But I think what will happen is if you revert back to a x0600 series release from a x0700 series one, all your recordings will be deleted.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

Since you were already targeted for 725, your receiver will just redownload it again overnight next time its available.

As for losing recordings, it depends on how much has changed and if they updated anything about the format they record programming. If they did usually you only lose the recordings made since the upgrade, but if they did something to how they store existing recordings you might lose everything.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

KyL416 said:


> *Since you were already targeted for 725, your receiver will just redownload it again overnight next time its available.*
> 
> As for losing recordings, it depends on how much has changed and if they updated anything about the format they record programming. If they did usually you only lose the recordings made since the upgrade, but if they did something to how they store existing recordings you might lose everything.


Yes, but looking at the FW watcher history, as rmmccann notes, 0x0725 has not been in the stream for quite awhile now. So it "appears" not to be coming back given its many reported problems.

However, I fear reverting to x06DB until the next x0700 series NR if all my recordings will be deleted.


----------



## keebler21 (Oct 22, 2011)

kram said:


> Freeze problem continues. D* says they fixed the problem on 7/26 without having to push out a software update. On the phone with D* now reporting that the issue still exists.


I've been having this issue a couple times a week for the past few weeks also but I'm still on the previous release as well... and also looks like this release isn't being used anymore either...


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

HoTat2 said:


> Yes, but looking at the FW watcher history, as rmmccann notes, 0x0725 has not been in the stream for quite awhile now. So it "appears" not to be coming back given its many reported problems.
> 
> However, I fear reverting to x06DB until the next x0700 series NR if all my recordings will be deleted.


I did not loose any recordings when I went back 0x06DB


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

samthegam said:


> I did not loose any recordings when I went back 0x06DB


Great, thanks;

Going to give it shot then later today.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

samthegam said:


> I did not loose any recordings when I went back 0x06DB


And how exactly do you "go back"? Thanks.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

jacinkcmo said:


> And how exactly do you "go back"? Thanks.


To go back to 0x06DB you need to make sure it is in the stream - check this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/


Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select
*Menu* -> *Settings&Help* -> *Settings* > *Reset* -> *Restart Receiver* (*{DASH}* to confirm)
When the reset process starts, the blue LEDs on the front of the receiver will turn off
Once the LEDs on the front of the receiver come back on *OR* the first blue screen is displayed, whichever occurs first, enter this special code from your remote control: *0 2 4 6 8*.
After a few more seconds, you should see a screen indicating that the 10-20 minute download cycle has started.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

samthegam said:


> To go back to 0x06DB you need to make sure it is in the stream - check this site http://www.redh.com/dtv/
> 
> 
> Restart your receiver. Using the remote control, select
> ...


Wow ... just when I'm ready to revert to the NR x068DB, the FW watcher site won't load now so I can make sure it's in the stream. :bang

Anyone else having problems accessing the site?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

is there really a way to go back? AFAIK, if DirecTV "locks you" with "X" version of FW, there is no way to get another version unless is CE of course


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> is there really a way to go back? AFAIK, if DirecTV "locks you" with "X" version of FW, there is no way to get another version unless is CE of course


Yes, it can revert to an earlier version;

As long as its the version in the stream at the time of the 0-2-4-6-8 initiated download.


----------



## D_Art (Jul 23, 2013)

Freeze problem is back 1 sec of play then stops. Recorded programs can be fast forwarded (or 30 sec. skipped) through but will not play. Oddly though they will play fine through Directv2pc. This is becoming very annoying.

update: doesn't seem to effect clients or h23 they play recordings fine. Just the h34/700.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

HoTat2 said:


> Wow ... just when I'm ready to revert to the NR x068DB, the FW watcher site won't load now so I can make sure it's in the stream. :bang
> 
> Anyone else having problems accessing the site?


As a matter of fact, I can't access it either right now.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Fiber cut to where the server lives. Not sure when it will be back. Hopefully soon.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Update on the HDMI issue. After talking to my case manager he had mentioned that this is a bug and should be fix with the next release, 0x740, which should be out soon. I am looking forward to go back to HDMI.


----------



## dod1450 (Dec 16, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Fiber cut to where the server lives. Not sure when it will be back. Hopefully soon.


 This reminds me about 15 years ago when Sun Microsystems, HP, and other companies had no Internet connection. It was caused by rats that had chewed on the main cable at Stanford University facility.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

must be a long roll out, still have not seen it on the genie


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

They must have tweeked 0x0725. Starting yesterday, when I press GUIDE, the red, green, and yellow buttons no longer appear on the bottom of the screen with the instructions on what they do. Now instructions appear that tell me if I want to scroll forward 12 hours, I press the FFWD button, and if I want to scroll back 12 hours, I press the REWIND botton. Anyone else? BTW: Anyone else still have problems with SCOREGUIDE? I still get the SCOREGUIDE prompt when I tune to a sports channel only about half the time. Also BTW: Does anyone else's picture still freeze when you press the FFWD button? Mine does about a third of the time.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

As to one question- the new remotes don't have the colored buttons, but they still work on the RC65 and earlier remotes, so the change is for that reason. 
Scoreguide works, but otoh, I don't tend to look for the prompt. And no freezing with FF here.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

They must have tweeked 0x0725. Starting yesterday, when I press GUIDE, the red, green, and yellow buttons no longer appear on the bottom of the screen with the instructions on what they do. Now instructions appear that tell me if I want to scroll forward 12 hours, I press the FFWD button, and if I want to scroll back 12 hours, I press the REWIND botton. Anyone else? BTW: Anyone else still have problems with SCOREGUIDE? I still get the SCOREGUIDE prompt when I tune to a sports channel only about half the time. Also BTW: Does anyone else's picture still freeze when you press the FFWD button? Mine does about a third of the time.


You should have seen those icon changes a year ago or more.


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

inkahauts said:


> You should have seen those icon changes a year ago or more.


Nope, just saw them 2 days ago. Colored buttons still appear on my HR23 and HR24 even though they got new (0x0736) (horrible) software 2 days ago. BTW: I have had to RBR my HR34 twice in the last 2 days. It froze up under the same circumstances each time, to wit: I tune to a sports channel. No SCORE GUIDE appears. I press GUIDE. Of course the station I am already on is highlighted. I press SELECT to get a full screen of the station I'm already on. Normally, the SCORE GUIDE then appears. Not the last two times. Instead the HR34 froze up each time and needed an RBR.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jibberyerkibber said:


> Nope, just saw them 2 days ago. Colored buttons still appear on my HR23 and HR24 even though they got new (0x0736) (horrible) software 2 days ago. BTW: I have had to RBR my HR34 twice in the last 2 days. It froze up under the same circumstances each time, to wit: I tune to a sports channel. No SCORE GUIDE appears. I press GUIDE. Of course the station I am already on is highlighted. I press SELECT to get a full screen of the station I'm already on. Normally, the SCORE GUIDE then appears. Not the last two times. Instead the HR34 froze up each time and needed an RBR.


My receiver did not freeze, HR24, but I have had the problem of the score guide not coming up. What I did was to press the channel up / down button and then come back to the channel. Does this still freeze your 34 ?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

Up/Down button is frozen. Everything is frozen. I Also still get a RED button when I press LIST.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope, just saw them 2 days ago. Colored buttons still appear on my HR23 and HR24 even though they got new (0x0736) (horrible) software 2 days ago. BTW: I have had to RBR my HR34 twice in the last 2 days. It froze up under the same circumstances each time, to wit: I tune to a sports channel. No SCORE GUIDE appears. I press GUIDE. Of course the station I am already on is highlighted. I press SELECT to get a full screen of the station I'm already on. Normally, the SCORE GUIDE then appears. Not the last two times. Instead the HR34 froze up each time and needed an RBR.


Those changes will only come to the genie and that means you had some really weird issue with updates on your system till now.


----------

